# calcutta 200b vs calcutta 250



## rico86 (Mar 21, 2012)

Does anyone know what are the major differences between these two? I know the 250 has the old style handle, but did anything else change when they introduced the B model?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I looked at the schematics. The 200B has a A-RB bearings but if the 250 doesn't have them I am sure they could be changed. The line capacity looks the same. The 250B has a roller bearing assembly at the end of the handle that I do not see on the 200. I have a Calcutta 400 and a 400B and the 400B casting is smoother but that could be just the wear of the reels. I know when I breakdown the 400B it is easier to put together as the roller bearing assembly is a pain to put back together. Bantam should be able to tell you exactly.


----------



## rico86 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. That's kind what I noticed too.


----------



## neale (Jun 13, 2007)

I have both of these reels, the 250 was purchased in 1998 and the 200B in 2006 and appears to be an evolved version of the 250. Line capacity is the same. 250 has a plastic bushing on the handle side of the spool, the 200B has an anti-rust bearing but I do not see any difference in casting. 200 does not have an anti-reverse pawl, the 200B does. I kinda like the anti-reverse pawl since I am guilty of over lubricating the one way anti-reverse bearing (both reels have this bearing). Pawl cap on the 250 is plastic, metal on the 200B. Biggest difference is in adjusting the casting weights. Can be done without removing he spool on the 200B and you have to take the spool out on the 250. I replaced the regular bearings in the 250 with anti-rust bearings that I got from Shimano. Both have been excellent reels and my favorite is whichever one I'm chunkin.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

B model has ARB bearings with an additional bearing on the spool. We also went to Septon knobs on the handle. We added a quick acces VBS adjustment on the left side plate. We also added a third take down screw to better support the side plate.


----------

